# Traffic volumes from the past in your country?



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

A really interesting fact would be to know the traffic volumes of, for example, the main streets of major cities in the past and on their motorways after building them. As we can obviously see, for example 3+3-laned motorways in the UK were quite empty in the late 1950's; the AADT of "Autopista del Ebro" in Spain was just under 6000 in the 1980's, and it was built already from the sixties. Meanwhile Rome has still basically the same tiny road network as 50 years ago with 1+1-laned roads that seem to surpass AADT 30 000. It would also be extremely interesting to know, for example, the AADT of the West Side Elevated Highway (3+3) in NYC in the 1930's... Has anyone got this type of data?


----------



## Aphelion (May 29, 2010)

*1987 traffic count for pre-motorway E22 at points A and B on this map:*
Point A: 11.810 vehicles/day
Point B: 14.750 vehicles/day

*The motorway opened in 1995. Traffic count for 2010:*
Point A: 13.460 vehicles/day
Point B: 13.120 vehicles/day


----------



## Iregua (Aug 12, 2013)

RV said:


> A really interesting fact would be to know the traffic volumes of, for example, the main streets of major cities in the past and on their motorways after building them. As we can obviously see, for example 3+3-laned motorways in the UK were quite empty in the late 1950's;* the AADT of "Autopista del Ebro" in Spain was just under 6000 in the 1980's, and it was built already from the sixties.* Meanwhile Rome has still basically the same tiny road network as 50 years ago with 1+1-laned roads that seem to surpass AADT 30 000. It would also be extremely interesting to know, for example, the AADT of the West Side Elevated Highway (3+3) in NYC in the 1930's... Has anyone got this type of data?



Hi.

I don't know where you got that information from, but that's wrong. The first stretch of the "Autopista del Ebro" (then A-68, now AP-68) was opened in 1978: http://elpais.com/diario/1978/04/05/espana/260575223_850215.html


The Spanish ministry of Public works has a webpage where the traffic maps from 1960 to 2012 can be downloaded, although some of them don't show the motorways (for instance, the 1985 map does not show the A-68). Here is the link: http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...AS/TRAFICO_VELOCIDADES/MAPAS/SERIE_HISTORICA/

These maps are also useful to see the old numbers of the secondary road network (C-XXX)


----------

